# Nite Shade on tails and side markers.



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So I decided to tint my tails and amber side markers and debadge my rear. It was very easy and I can honestly say made my car look 100 tiem better. Not much work, just alot of waiting.

Here is a step by step how I did it.

TAILS

1. Open trunk.
2. Remove 2 screws from tails
3. Pull tails out side without braking tabs
4. Remove wire harness and bulbs

SIDE MARKER

1. Remove front bumper cover
a. remove radiator cover ) 4 or 5 rivits
b. 3 screws on top of bumper will no be visiable
c. 2 screws in each wheel well
d. pull bumper sides out first, then pull foreward to remove bumper
e. unhook wire harness on drivers side

PREP
1. tape off
2. clean everything
3. side markers have raised lettering. I used a nail to level it out
4. wet sand with 2000 grip paper
5. clean again


PAINTING

1. very lite coats of Nite Shade. I did one coat every hour. Took about 3-5 coats depending on personal preference. If you do very lite coats, very little sanding, if any is needed between coats

2. after last coat let it dry for about 3 hours

3. clear 2 lite coats withing 10 minutes of each other, then 10 minuets later a medium coat, and 10 minutes later another medium coat. Let dry for 3 hours or more

4. wet send if finish isn't smooth and respray.

It's really that simple. I'll post pics tonight when I get home.

I also debadhed and painted the arrows on the front and back black.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been debating about doing this myself,but can't seem to find the courage to mess with my 06 tails...........I think I like them too much as they are.

How about showing us some pics!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I've been debating about doing this myself,but can't seem to find the courage to mess with my 06 tails...........I think I like them too much as they are.
> 
> How about showing us some pics!


Don't do it to 06 tails. Find a pair of used 04/05 tails and tint them. That was you can always go back to the 06 if you sell the car or even sell the 06's and make some money.

I didn't get home til late last night so I didn't get to post pics. They are coming though!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> How about showing us some pics!


Enjoy


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Good job,looks great!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Good job,looks great!


Thanks. Now next weekend I gotta take my spoiler off and tint the 3rd brake light.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Thanks. Now next weekend I gotta take my spoiler off and tint the 3rd brake light.


Cool,I'm considering going spoilerless myself one day.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Cool,I'm considering going spoilerless myself one day.


I'm not going spoilerless, just gotta tint the brake light on the underside. Just taking it off to paint. Then I will reinstall.

I look the spoilerless look but I won't do it unless I fill the holes and paint. And I'm not doing the plugs. They look like poo


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> I'm not going spoilerless, just gotta tint the brake light on the underside. Just taking it off to paint. Then I will reinstall.
> 
> I look the spoilerless look but I won't do it unless I fill the holes and paint. And I'm not doing the plugs. They look like poo


Yea,I don't like the plugs either,they do look like crap.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Better pics


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Better pics


Sweet man,car looks awesome!!! I have to get a good camera one of these days.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Sweet man,car looks awesome!!! I have to get a good camera one of these days.


Cannon all the way. Best camera for the buck and soo much easier to use the Nikon.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey why don't you polish them?
Get some Turtle-wax Rubbing compond(red) Then Use Turtle Wax Polshing compnd (White), then use your fav. wax!

They look like this


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't want the gloss finish. It matches the PBM better this way.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

That was quick, If you gloss your car..........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> That was quick, If you gloss your car..........


Eh. My top quality factory paint isn't worth it lol


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Rofl


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

that car is murdered out nasty,,,it looks like a killer drives that thing lol


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i like that alot. the black on black looks saweet. stealth goat.


----------

